# Musky baits?



## Branden_Rodgers (Mar 16, 2018)

I’m planning on fishing for musky quite a bit this coming season. I was talking to an employee at the local tackle shop. He stated a lot of central Ohio and surrounding musky guys are catching them on large bass baits. Do any of you guys have any info on this? Is it true? He also stated the large musky baits work great for original musky lakes like St. Clair, which make sense to me. Any info would be great! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Lots of fish come on bass baits musky will eat anything they feel like even small stuff. They will also eat very large baits as well I caught plenty of fish on 10-12 inch baits which guys on st Clair typically run in the fall. Our fish will eat whatever you put out there. I personally don’t use bass stuff just because heavy leaders kill the action and I’m not confident in small hooks and split rings or even the line tie. If I hook a big fish I want to land it and not worry about tiny weak components. Plenty of small well built musky baits to run anyway.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Like Gonefishin says they will hit just about anything. I mainly throw muskie only lures. But I always have one rod with a heavy bass spinner bait in the waiting. One of my biggest Muskie caught was on a bass spinner bait using my bass rod with 30lb braid and a leader.

My other rods have 50lb and 80lb braid on them.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

100% agree with K gonefishin. I started out catching muskies on bass gear but quickly switched to the musky stuff. Bass gear just typically doesn't hold up to 40 + inch fish. I also don't typically throw any of the huge musky lures, rarely anything over 8 inches and I catch plenty. Like gonefishin says there are a lot of smaller well built musky baits.


----------



## Branden_Rodgers (Mar 16, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys, I never thought about the size of the hooks compared to the size of musky bait hooks. Good point, I'll buy musky baits in different sizes. Wouldn't want to risk loosing a fish over saving a few dollars on bass tackle!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Branden_Rodgers (Mar 16, 2018)

Another thing, what would you recommend as my first go to purchase baits? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Marcs bait in ravenna has quite a bit of stuff


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Branden_Rodgers said:


> Another thing, what would you recommend as my first go to purchase baits?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'd get 2 or 3 bucktails in different color combos (Mepps Musky Killer is my preference) and maybe a few 6 inch minnow/twitchbaits (Jakes, Grandmas, and Shallow Raiders). You could also go with a shad style crankbait like a Rapala Super Shad Rap. I did ok last year on the 5 inch Slammer Shad crank. Those baits will give you something to start with then you can build from there. Also, if your savvy at fishing jigs that will give you another weapon in your arsenal. I did really well with 1/2 ounce jigs last year (dressed with a soft plastic). Just my $.02.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

...and then say goodbye to your bank account. It's like the old Lays Potato Chip commercial..."bet you can't buy just one...".


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Definitely get a couple of chatterbaits! I’ve caught quite a few muskies while fishing for bass at Alum and Clear Fork in the early spring around downed timber.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

You can easily go from a couple of these ...










...to this. Yes, a walk-in tackle box.


----------



## Branden_Rodgers (Mar 16, 2018)

MuskyFan said:


> You can easily go from a couple of these ...
> 
> View attachment 259611
> 
> ...


Haha I have a feeling it's gonna come to that


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

MuskyFan said:


> You can easily go from a couple of these ...
> 
> View attachment 259611
> 
> ...


Yikes.......


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

That's Tony Grant's "tacklebox" at his Musky Lodge at Cave Run. Can't even begin to figure what it cost him.

I'm trying really hard to keep it contained to one extra large Cabelas tackle bag.


----------



## Branden_Rodgers (Mar 16, 2018)

I bought my first 5 lures this morning, hope to have some luck with those! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I hope you got one immediately. But have patience. These fish aren't like bass or pan fish. Good luck!


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> That's Tony Grant's "tacklebox" at his Musky Lodge at Cave Run. Can't even begin to figure what it cost him.
> 
> I'm trying really hard to keep it contained to one extra large Cabelas tackle bag.


Yeah I'm up to 2 large tackle bags of musky gear and fighting hard to keep it there.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Branden_Rodgers said:


> I bought my first 5 lures this morning, hope to have some luck with those!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck and report back to let us know how it goes.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome to our club. I usually start with my name and then say I have a problem I'm a musky fisherman. Then you will dream about them , buy baits, poles, reels, books, bumper board, net . And it's all worth the rush you get when ya see that follow


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

A dangerous place to take your wallet....


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

cincinnati said:


> A dangerous place to take your wallet....


Yeah it is. Thankfully, it's too far away to just make a trip there.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> Yeah it is. Thankfully, it's too far away to just make a trip there.


I fish the area regularly, so the car practically drives to the shop by itself. Mrs. c allows me 20 minutes inside before she comes looking for me.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

It is one of the most addicting sports. You will end up with several tackle boxes. Good luck!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

It is fun, and assembling baits can be part of it. For Ohio lakes and such I like my baits to have any combination of charteruesse, orange green, gold or black. Firetiger works great, orange tiger, perch, sunfish and clown. All good patterns!!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

MuskyFan said:


> You can easily go from a couple of these ...
> 
> View attachment 259611
> 
> ...


Tackle box schmackle box... what's up with the super-woman pics down at the bottom there?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Got no idea what your talking about...


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

MuskyFan said:


> Got no idea what your talking about...


Tricky tricky.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Tricky tricky.


I saw that after I posted it. Didn't think anyone would see it. LOL Look up kaley cuoco supergirl body paint


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

cincinnati said:


> A dangerous place to take your wallet....


All those baits but when you make an order they call to say they don't have $h1t.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

cincinnati said:


> I fish the area regularly, so the car practically drives to the shop by itself. Mrs. c allows me 20 minutes inside before she comes looking for me.


Yea, lucky for me Rollie and Helens is a short detour from my folks place in the UP on my way to the in laws in the twin cities. Many times I've stopped in there, then been "late" to the cities because I had to stop at a river spots on the way.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

TopRaider15 said:


> Yea, lucky for me Rollie and Helens is a short detour from my folks place in the UP on my way to the in laws in the twin cities. Many times I've stopped in there, then been "late" to the cities because I had to stop at a river spots on the way.


Have they ever had anything you wanted?


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

And at least one bigger box for larger lures. Made this one for $25.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yup I use 5-10 Gallon pales with notches cut on the rim for bucktails and cranks, and then have a tool box with downspouts as separators as well for my rubber


----------

